# No CAFD under RDC, LMV_FR, GWS, and ZGW2



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I was doing some coding changes that I made earlier and noticed that there are no CAFD under RDC, LMV_FR, GWS, and ZGW2 (the ones with green check mark). I just want to make sure that everything is right in the SVT.

Also does anybody know they are all for (i.e CMB_MEDIA is for combox)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RDC - Tyre pressure control
LMV - Transfer Case
GWS - Gear selection switch
ZGW - Central gateway module

RDC and ZGW definitely do not have CAFD. I am not sure about LMV, but I am inclined to think it too has no CAFD. GWS may or may not have a CAFD depending on the car.

I don't think you are missing anything you should have.


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

